# Tunnel Ram vs Dual plane Intake



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey guys, I've got the oportunity to pick up an edelbrock preformer dual plane intake with a holley 750 double pumper (a set up I know will work well with my 383 small block,) or a Wieand single carb tunnel ram with a 600 Holley.

Each seller is asking the same price.

I've always liked the idea of having a tunnel ram equiped motor, but I'm leary because of I've heard that they don't preform well at low RPM or for street driven applications.

Does anyone have any experience with this kind of thing?

Thanks,


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The tunnel ram is gonna suck for low to midrange power and in my opinion, look dumb with just 1 carb. The 600 isn't near enough carb to feed a healthy 383 either. You'll be looking for a carb to boot. Plus you either drive with no hood or chop a big hole in it.
You looking for a nasty azz cam for your engine ? I just took one out of a friends 406 that idles mean but doesn't have any low end either. Operating range is 2500-6500. Comp Cams solid flat tappet with lifters all kept in order with their lobes. That tunnel ram with a 780 would match up good for that range.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like the first option: the Performer with the dual plane intake. I've driven tunnel rams, and there is nothing on th bottom end. To me, the "pinned-to-the-seat from a dead stop" is just my cup of tea!!!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> I like the first option: the Performer with the dual plane intake. I've driven tunnel rams, and there is nothing on th bottom end. To me, the "pinned-to-the-seat from a dead stop" is just my cup of tea!!!!


Exactly! Forget top end, I'm more of a bottom end guy too..


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, I picked up the Performer/750 combo last night.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

Just look around and see how many guys, or girls are running tunnel rams on the street. They are just not street friendly.


----------

